# I did it! I made a cuddle cup!!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had to restitch TWICE and stabbed myself numberous times..but!

Here it is



















I popped it in the sick cage with Daphne - and literally within 30 seconds she was in there and sitting cleaning. She's now curled up fast asleep! I love when they appreciate hard work


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Cool!

I should make one.. but no clue how. lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

you are very clever!! i'm about to attempt... an octoplay head thingy!! my girls destroyed the one my friend sent me. i figure its cheaper to try to make one rather than her sending me a new one every week, haha!!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So cute, well done.

Im having issues with fleece. I keep buying fleece blankets (because they are cheaper) and deciding they are too good to be chopped up and chewed on lol. I need to pick another one up (Â£5 fron dunelm mill)


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

it looks great - congrats! i'm glad she likes it!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you use the instructions from the guinea pig forum (I think it was) or did you come up with your own? I have a ton of fleece and batting scraps I wanted to try to make a few cuddle cups after I finished the two baby quilts I was working on. (Which I just finished last night - hooray for the feeling that I finally accomplished something  )

How long did it take to make? I might try to hand sew (ouch) one at work this weekend.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, I used the guinea pig site one

http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/accessories/17507-how-make-cuddle-cup-requires-sewing.html

It took me about 5 hours to make o.o but I did have to restitch the whole outside part twice! so yeah lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for that, i was going to try to make my own pattern, but that one looks so easy, even for us hand-sewers, lol!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

crapola said:


> thanks for that, i was going to try to make my own pattern, but that one looks so easy, even for us hand-sewers, lol!!


It is quite simple, but of course for people like me - like many people who still have problems colouring between the lines - it takes a couple of goes to get into the swing of things. LOL


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Cute! I'm glad your rats appreciate the stuff you make ^.^ Mine prefer old shirts hung up by paper clips than anything I've tried to make for them :roll:


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

aw thats so cute! your rat looks like hes smiling!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

I know SamAnthrax I was gonna say the same thing!

That cuddle cup is adorable and your rattie looks soooo cute and happy.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol Daphne is usually a very happy girlie. She loved the cup - unfortunately she has a case of pyometra going on and HATES the abs that she's been given. So she gets them forced down her (it takes 3 hours a day to do) .. sooo she's not so happy any more. Lol

I'm sure she doesn't appreciate *that* type of hard work and money spent!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh my gosh it looks so well made! whenever i am done with finals (oh lordy please help, honestly) i would love to make me one or four of those. however, i am currently trying to dog-watch a skittish aussie and a yippy mini-poodle and my rats probably won't be getting much more than the mandatory hour a day treatment at least through this weekend... 

click!:


----------

